# Blush Palette & Pans



## FK79 (Apr 29, 2009)

Are the blush palettes £9.79 the same as the eyeshadow palettes. Also how much is it for the blush pans?

Thanks


----------



## starsapart (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, the palettes are both the same price. I believe the blush pans are around £11.50


----------



## FK79 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------

